# Lot's of Guinea Pigs



## Becklen Guinea Pig Rescue (Oct 5, 2009)

We have currently got a waiting list of pigs to come in.

Please have a look at the website and see if you'd like to offer anyone a home (it is in the middle of being updated so please keep checking)

We also have 3 bunnies - 1 neutered male and 2 Himalayan females (not living together though yet)

:001_smile:

www.becklenguineapigrescue.co.uk


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Never gets any better, why are people still breeding them when so many lanquish in rescues?


----------

